# FW-190 Plan?



## reinermader (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi at all,
I would like to build a RC model of a Focke Wulf FW190 A-8 and search an plan best of all in the scale 1:5.Does somebody know a spring where such a plan can be downloaded?

Thanks for your help

Reiner


----------

